# Preaching in Topeka, Kansas



## N. Eshelman (Jun 12, 2008)

PB, 

Please remember me this Lord's Day as I preach the Word in the Topeka, KS RPCNA. 

I will have 2 services as well as 3 various teaching opportunities on the Lord's Day. 


Also remember my wife and 3 little ones, it is always a strain on them to have me gone for 3 days. (Not that I am super dad, or anything...)

Thanks! 





And you are all welcome to come out and hear the Word!


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Jun 12, 2008)

May God equip you to do His work this coming Lord's Day.


----------



## jawyman (Jun 12, 2008)

I will be praying for you brother Nathan. Having been blessed personally by your preaching, this congregation will no doubt be edified as the Lord uses you powerfully to teach His word.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## ADKing (Jun 13, 2008)

May the Lord bless you and the congregation there.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Jun 14, 2008)

May the LORD grant you the unction of his spirit unto the preaching and teaching of his word.


----------



## Ivan (Jun 14, 2008)

nleshelman said:


> And you are all welcome to come out and hear the Word!



Here is information for those who might be available to hear our brother preach:

Meeting Name: Topeka RP Church
Meeting Address: 8345 S.W. 33rd St., Topeka, KS, 66614, United States
Phone: 785-272-1940
Email: [email protected]

And here are the directions to the church:

Map of 8345 SW 33rd St Topeka, KS by MapQuest


----------

